# Amazing MOSS TANK



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's someone's tank from Taiwan
I believe this guy has over 12 species of mosses and liveworts in there
I am so jealous right now...

pretty sure the front carpet is UG


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

wow! That is dam nice. I can also see Anubius there.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW. just.. wow...!


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

That is amazing to say the least! Wow!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That tank is really awesome.


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm extremely impressed!


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!! 

What's the bright green moss in the mid-centre drooping down over the branches? I like how it hangs down


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I have to admit, I am in love with all the different colours and textures of moss that are in that tank! Something to try out one day for sure.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I totally am planning a moss tank for myself. Currently growing out some good stuff


----------

